# How do you want to die?



## midcan5 (Jul 27, 2013)

"Death does not concern us, because as long as we exist, death is not here. And when it does come, we no longer exist."  Epicurus 

Death is the only certainty in life. I often hear people say they want to die quickly and peacefully. I do not believe that. When I tell people how I'd like to face death they look puzzled. How do you want to die? 

How do you want to die? | Practical Ethics

"If I was dead, I wouldnt know I was dead. Thats the only thing I have against death. I want to enjoy my death." Samuel Beckett


----------



## hjmick (Jul 27, 2013)

I want to die peacefully in my sleep like my grandfather... Not screaming in terror like his passengers...



Seriously though, I have often thought I'd like to be the guy gets who nailed by a bus, knocked out of his shoes. A gift for my friends, for the rest of their lives they would be able to say, "I once knew a guy..."


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 27, 2013)

I'd like to live to 100 and die in my sleep, but I've always thought a horrific car accident will take me out.


----------



## Toro (Jul 27, 2013)

Exhausted, naked and in the arms of Adriana Lima.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 27, 2013)

As the oldest last living member of the 20th Century.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 27, 2013)

Toro said:


> Exhausted, naked and in the arms of Adriana Lima.



Building on this one ^

Heart attack, 16 or more hours into raucous german orgy


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 27, 2013)

Quietly without pain, easing through the vale and making it easier for my loved ones.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 27, 2013)

How do you want to die?

How do I want to die?  Well, naked and broke and most likely by accident - the same way I came into the world.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 27, 2013)

I have always believed, since I was a child, that I would not make it to my 40th birthday. I will be 30 years old in September, so if my prophecy is correct, I have ten years of life left.

I hope I die in my sleep, and I hope that I am actually dead before I get cremated. Wouldn't want to wake up, lol


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 27, 2013)

I won't get what I want. I want to die for a purpose. Old and fat now and society just won't cooperate.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2013)

Watching the sunrise over the water from my front porch rocker.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 27, 2013)

Go to bed and not wake up except to be in a very bright white light and Gracie is there to greet me.

Every morning, when I open my eyes, I murmur "still not invited yet, eh?", roll over, go grab my coffee. Perhaps another day.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 27, 2013)

As long as I'm not drowned, burned alive, or eaten by a shark, I'm good to go.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 28, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> As long as I'm not drowned, burned alive, or eaten by a shark, I'm good to go.



Or buried alive.


----------



## Connery (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't. I have too much to live for.


----------



## Politico (Jul 28, 2013)

I already know the how. Just haven't decided the when yet.


----------



## BobPlumb (Aug 3, 2013)

Accidentally slip on a banana peel.  It will make a great YouTube video.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 3, 2013)

midcan5 said:


> "Death does not concern us, because as long as we exist, death is not here. And when it does come, we no longer exist."  Epicurus
> 
> Death is the only certainty in life. I often hear people say they want to die quickly and peacefully. I do not believe that. When I tell people how I'd like to face death they look puzzled. How do you want to die?
> 
> ...



I would like to know 6 months in advance of my looming demise. Because I am a disciplined person, who is very organized, I would then have time to put everything in order, sit down, crank the music, get nude, and light up and drink up! Perfect! 

If that scenario couldn't play out, I would like to die while enjoying orgasm after extended play time with my special friend.


----------



## skye (Aug 3, 2013)

I would like to go to sleep and then die.

or failing that

I would like a very short and painless death.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > "Death does not concern us, because as long as we exist, death is not here. And when it does come, we no longer exist."  Epicurus
> ...



Ok, I've changed my mind.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 3, 2013)

Sherry said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > midcan5 said:
> ...



Really, huh?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Toro (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Asclepias (Aug 4, 2013)

I always thought I would die violently.  Once I made it past my 21rst birthday I have not thought about it.  I would like to die in my sleep knowing I started positive change in everyone I met.


----------



## MaryL (Aug 4, 2013)

What? Are you kidding? I endured my parent's deaths, and that of a few others I knew nothing of until random chance put us together. I think they would  ALL like to be alive now.  Fate doesnt give us  a second chance or care about wishes.  Do the best you can NOW, there isnt a tomorrow.


----------



## midcan5 (Aug 7, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> I would like to know 6 months in advance of my looming demise. Because I am a disciplined person, who is very organized, I would then have time to put everything in order, sit down, crank the music, get nude, and light up and drink up! Perfect! ....



This was my take too, but I do not want to be a burden or deteriorate to the point of uselessness. I would like to say goodbye as personally I feel death is the final goodbye.

Now given the choice what are your final words? I will ponder for a bit. Some examples I like. 

'What is the answer?...[Silence] ...In that case, what is the question?' Last words of Gertrude Stein 

' Drink to me.' Last words of Pablo Picasso 

'Whenever I start getting sad about where I am in my life, I think about the last words of my favorite uncle: "A truck!"' "Deep Thoughts" 

'Why yes, a bulletproof vest.' James Rodges, murderer, on his final request before the firing squad


----------



## hjmick (Aug 7, 2013)

Last words?


Hmmmm...


I hid the money in the...


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 11, 2013)

Die by my pie!

Maybe its better to die by some poison that makes you sleep before die.
Some day, when a new crappy day looks evil-minded into my awaking eyes I am going to cheat death


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 11, 2013)

midcan5 said:


> "Death does not concern us, because as long as we exist, death is not here. And when it does come, we no longer exist."  Epicurus
> 
> Death is the only certainty in life. I often hear people say they want to die quickly and peacefully. I do not believe that. When I tell people how I'd like to face death they look puzzled. How do you want to die?
> 
> ...



At the age of 150, while fighting bad guys ninja style, protecting the innocent.  Now all I gotta do is get me some ninja lessons and a lot better health.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 18, 2013)

"I'm not scared of dying and I don't really care". "If it's peace you find in dying well then let the time be near"....Blood Sweat and Tears


----------

